

Show HN: Founder Tap - tobin
http://foundertap.com

======
tobin
This past weekend I decided to put together a prototype of an idea I've been
thinking about for a while and wanted to get some feedback.

The service is called Founder Tap; a better way to find cofounders and
collaborators. No profiles filled with buzz words. No spammy pitches. Just
curated introductions to people who are changing the world.

I was motivated to build a curated community of makers/creators because I was
frustrated with other "Founder Dating" sites. I've been on these other
services to find people to collaborate with, but a lot of the time the quality
of matches I get has been low. For example here is a message I received on one
recently:

I know you're super busy but if you have any time/desire for side projects
like simple app ideas that can sell for 99 cents, I have some that probably
wouldn't take too much time developing and I can do all the heavy lifting
outside of the coding and get it out there...and who knows, it gains a
following, sells a couple million and we're millionaires! LOL, it's simple!

